# Script to Monitor Network Connection



## beagle187 (Sep 27, 2012)

Does anyone have a script that will monitor or ping a certain IP address on the LAN. Once it looses the connection or doesn't get a reply back on the ping, it will send me an email or txt msg to my phone?

I want to know ASAP if the connection is dropped. I am not familiar with writing scripts, so I can't do it myself.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2012)

Why not invest some time in setting up something like net-mgmt/nagios?


----------

